# Newbie



## getnbigla69 (Dec 2, 2006)

Please help a new guy out. Anyone ever heard of "conn" or Koning" something like that? I have heard it is great. Also if you were going purchase seeds where might a person start? Thanks.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 3, 2006)

getnbigla69 said:
			
		

> Please help a new guy out. Anyone ever heard of "conn" or Koning" something like that? I have heard it is great. Also if you were going purchase seeds where might a person start? Thanks.


*Sorry never heard of that. You can get some seeds at the following:*

*www.seedboutique.com *

*www.peakseeds.com *


----------



## getnbigla69 (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks for the info Bro.


----------



## skunk (Dec 3, 2006)

do you mean clonning? the websites tbg gave to you to order seeds ive heard good about ,but myself i order from dr.chronic. he ussually give you 10 free seed for ordering a pack. also it only took him 5 days after he got my order to have the seeds at my front door .


----------

